# London Pet show



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I get the feeling SOMEONE is going to be spolit rotten tomorrow:

London Pet Show - Home

He deserves it though as he is now currently HYPOthyriod due to having too much medication (which is now being reduced by half) - he has looked so sad of late and has gained a ton of weight! My poor Toby-puss hasnt had the greatest 2011 so far all in all so I fully intend to get him lots of kitty things 

I also really want to see this:

London Pet Show - Home (Cat Show jumping!)


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Does he like watching that? Monty likes it when birds are on the tv, but only if they chirp lol.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Xanti said:


> Does he like watching that? Monty likes it when birds are on the tv, but only if they chirp lol.


Cat show jumping? No idea. He probably thinks that its a waste of precious sleep time though (he is so lazy - :lol


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh hang on - do you mean the London Pet show has a TV program? I wouldn't know - the box is only turned on for the news and Doctor Who


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

haha! Mind you, I have it on for Dr Who too...can't wait to see who the new 'doctor child' is!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Poor Toby man. I agree with you, he must be spoiled to make up for not feeling well!

The cat jumping looks like it would be wonderful to watch.


----------



## MeowMiaow (Feb 20, 2011)

I wish I could go... too bad I have a busy weekend and it's five hours drive away! 
 Maybe next year


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, the whole thing looks so fun!! I hope you have a great time...And some new toys will probably cheer up Toby. He probably feels okay but I know it is a worry when trying to fine-tune medications and dosages....

Fran


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

It was great fun. The cat show jumping was cute! Basically it was two 'kitten-cats' chasing toys around an assault course of little fences and tunnels. You could see they were really enjoying their game too!

Toby got a new catnip filled mat (which, of course, he has already tried out) and I'm trying out a new cat food.

Schesir

I have to say, it seems a bit odd to have fruit in cat food but he seems to be enjoying it so far. 

There were lots of pedigree cats on show - some of which people got to pet. Heres just a few:




























There were of course dogs as well - and there was a little arena showing dog agility contests which was very cute 










And one of my favourite bits was the birds of prey section - beautiful birds - including a very noisy barn owl who I was told was 'attention seeking' :lol:










You can see said barn owl in the distance in the piccie above!


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Great pics Allie, that looked like great fun.


melysion said:


> I'm trying out a new cat food.


Enjoy!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great pics - I'd love to go to a pet show, not just cats.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Smart Aleck  (referring to Hugh)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwwww, I thought it was lovely that Toby was sharing his food with you!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Awwwww, I thought it was lovely that Toby was sharing his food with you!


Yeah, lovely .... :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Do you know the breeds of the second two cats?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Do you know the breeds of the second two cats?


I think it was a Devon Rex or something very similar to it  A very grumpy looking Devon Rex! :lol: Not sure, but it certainly had a curly coat.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I have no idea of the breed of the third cat. Perhaps other people do?

I think the first one may be rather obvious though


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> I think the first one may be rather obvious though


Exotic, I'm thinking.

Middle one - Selkirk Rex?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Ah, you may be right about the Selkirk Rex - I do know it was a 'Rex' cat.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful - and looks sooooo soft!

You had much more self control than me, I would have come home with lots of stuff for my girls, and possibly an owl!! :grin:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

That barn owl was a cheeky little chap :lol:


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

marie73 said:


> Beautiful - and looks sooooo soft!
> 
> You had much more self control than me, I would have come home with lots of stuff for my girls, and possibly an owl!! :grin:


LOL!
How would the twins have reacted I wonder?

"Hey look, mummy bought us a bir... OH CRAP!"


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Perhaps Gigi would have met her match!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My guesses for photos:

1. Brown Patched Mackeral Tabby Exotic Shorthair
2. Red Point Selkirk Rex
3. Singapura
4. Boxer
5. Horned Owl and Barn Owl (White/orange)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------

